
Keeping up with IP number changes - octosphere
https://leancrew.com/all-this/2018/11/keeping-up-with-ip-number-changes/
======
Piskvorrr
Or just use any of the dynamic DNS services and have the script update the
address automatically (sadly, zzzz.io is now gone)

~~~
octosphere
> zzzz.io is in sunset mode. It will shut down in Q1 2019. No new
> registrations are possible. All good things must come to an end.

How zen of them

~~~
Piskvorrr
Zen? IIRC, their problem was that malware was using them.

~~~
octosphere
I was referring to this: "All good things must come to an end". It's a very
Buddhist way of looking at your online service. Most services try to stay
afloat for a decade, and few make it that far.

------
turblety
> dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com

Nice little line of code there for fetching your IP address.

